# Piggy back hookup socket



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

....I am looking for a hook up socket that has another outlet socket,continental,insitue, like the picture. I have seen them used at shows on the Rapido stand but the sales men couldn't help me...
curlyboy


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Are they both female Curlyboy? If so would a splitter like this do?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-AMP-Y-...1777?pt=UK_Cables_Hookups&hash=item35c94be851

Dick


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Are they both female Curlyboy? If so would a splitter like this do?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-AMP-Y-...1777?pt=UK_Cables_Hookups&hash=item35c94be851
> 
> Dick


...thanks Dick, I have been using a similar thing but I am after something like the picture, very frustrating when you know it exists but cant find it :evil: :evil: :evil:

curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

....just found this but it is in USA,hate to think what the shipping will be.....
http://www.showtechnix.co.nz/16a-caravan-tapon-plug-piggy-back-black-ip44/

curlyboy


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Iv'e got one like this any good seems reasonable
http://www.mdnsupplies.co.uk/shop/1...edium=Product_Search&utm_campaign=google_base


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I got mine in Germany a few years ago, they are called 'winklekupplung' (angled coupling) over there...

http://www.fritz-berger.de/fbonline...er_katalog/CEEWinkelkupplung217856/detail.jsf

Pete


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I bought mine ebay Germany a couple of years ago. It was NOT cheap


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just another thought, these are not piggypack or splitter sockets as the outer socket is a two pin socket for using mains accessories outside the van, not to split out to another motorhome.

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> I bought mine ebay Germany a couple of years ago. It was NOT cheap


Techno, that one is more expensive as it also has the cable and 2 pin socket, normally used for connecting to a cable reel on the continent.

Pete


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Here ya go
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o....XWinkelkupplung&_nkw=Winkelkupplung&_sacat=0

Possibly the cheapest
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/as-schwab...63?pt=Elektroversorgungen&hash=item3ccbe2b35f


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

peejay said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought mine ebay Germany a couple of years ago. It was NOT cheap
> ...


Yes I use it where the hook up is full on aires so I can unplug Frenchie put this in and we can both plug into this :thumbup:
I think that is why Curly referred to a hook up piggy back :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Slightly cheaper
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adapterle...uterzubehör_Kabel_Adapter&hash=item20d54d5036


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

when we are on a rally that has restricted amount of hook up points we piggy back.
But we have made up our own, running a return cable out of the plug that fits into the van and a socket on the end of the short lead.
We also have similar that piggy backs from the hook up point itself, giving two vans power.

cabby


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Here ya go
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o....XWinkelkupplung&_nkw=Winkelkupplung&_sacat=0
> 
> Possibly the cheapest
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/as-schwab...63?pt=Elektroversorgungen&hash=item3ccbe2b35f


....thanks for that, you're a star, i've searched ebay worldwide but it didn't come up with that
curlyboy

...just ordered two,delivered form germany £25


----------

